# How can I fit a Washer & Dryer in here!?



## conirwa (Oct 30, 2011)

I moved into a new house and saw the nice large utility "room" but now that I am looking to buy my washer and dryer, I realized I don't know how the heck they will fit in this place!

The room is 87" long and 34" wide but there is a sub-metered water valve (can't be blocked) 44" up, AKA no stacking. There is a off shoot of some sort that is mainly taken up by the door opening (swings into the room) as well as the circuit breaker box (can't be blocked also)

By my calculations, I can't fit both a 27" x 27" washer and dryer where I can open the door to the washer or dryer because it will catch on the wall.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, that arrangement seems wacky. It sure looks like it was set up for stacked appliances except for that meter. never seen that before. You might ask about this over in the Plumbing forum.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Would replacing the door with a bi-fold door help?


----------



## conirwa (Oct 30, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> Would replacing the door with a bi-fold door help?


If anything, i'd take the door off. I think the last person might of did that because one of the pins is only halfway in. :huh:

EDIT: I just checked and realized that the management company "messed" with the floor plan and effed it up in the process. The cap on the floor is from where a toilet was. I am also missing a pantry so that explains where all my storage space went as well as why you see stuff on the floor.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really need some better photos, or a floor plan drawn out, since that jigsaw puzzle of photos, do not help to understand the space.


----------



## Johnsteph10 (Oct 28, 2011)

You could try a Washer/Dryer combo (all-in-one unit) -- I don't know if it works well, though. I know LG makes one -- runs about $1200.


----------



## conirwa (Oct 30, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Really need some better photos, or a floor plan drawn out, since that jigsaw puzzle of photos, do not help to understand the space.


Visio didn't want to get my inside dimensions correct but I think this will help. Few things to note:

1. The 6ft run isn't tall enough to support anything near the end because the staircase runs over this room!

2. the towel rack icon really represents a that sub-meter for water that sticks out 10"

3. The water lines are immediately to the left of the door.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Why don't you just get a plumber and relocate that meter? Then install a stacked w/d set.


----------



## Sine (Oct 28, 2011)

I was watching a renovation show and this guy installed an all-in-one unit as opposed to a stacked unit. It washes the clothes, drains the water, then switches to dryer mode. Might be worth looking into but probably very expensive!

Here's one for $1,000 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Summit-SPWD1800-Washer-Dryer-All-in-One-Machine-/390251840363#ht_1406wt_1163


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's what JohnSteph10 was talking about. I haven't seen anything like that since the '70s. They didn't work all that great then... maybe they are better now?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

raylo32, they are widely used overseas.


----------



## Sine (Oct 28, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> That's what JohnSteph10 was talking about. I haven't seen anything like that since the '70s. They didn't work all that great then... maybe they are better now?


Oh, I breezed right passed his comment. I have no idea if they work well. You don't see them in big box stores.


----------



## northwoodsDIYer (Oct 31, 2011)

Sine said:


> Oh, I breezed right passed his comment. I have no idea if they work well. You don't see them in big box stores.


Actually I've seen them at both HD and Menards. Usually smaller capacity then a normal washer. Price seems steep, but need to remember its only one unit to buy vs two.


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

How about installing a pocket door for a little more room?


----------

